# Startprobleme



## nameless (11. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Ich hab ein Problem. Ist eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm. Denn fast bei jedem Start stürzt Win2k prof ab wenn der Startbildschirm mit dem Ladebalken bei der Hälfte ist. Das passiert aber nur beim Kaltstart, d.h. wenn ich resette startet er ohne Probleme. Das ist aber noch nicht alles: Wenn der Fall mal eintritt, dass er den ersten Start ganz schafft, findet er meine zweite Festplatte nicht. Erst nach einem Neustart bzw. Reset sind beide Platten da und auch sonst läuft alles einwandfrei.
Wie gesagt es ist nicht weiter schlimm, ich arbeite schon seit einem Jahr mit dem Rechner es ist nur nervig ihn immer zweimal zu starten. Ich konnte bisher keine Erklärung finden. Ich denke dass die Abstürze und das Festplatten problem zusammenhängen, weiss aber nicht woran es liegt.
Vielleicht kennt jemand das Problem oder hat einen Tip woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## sisela (11. Mai 2004)

Also, dass das nicht weiter schlimm ist, kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen aber gut.
Ich kann dir die aktuelle ct (Computer & Technik) empfehlen, die behandelt gerade über zig Seiten genau solche Probleme.

Sowas kann immer viele Ursachen haben, schau doch einfach mal da nach, viellecht hilft es dir.


----------



## gothic ghost (11. Mai 2004)

@  nameless
Verwaltung -> Ereignissanzeige -> Systemprotokoll
da gibt es keinen Hinweis ?
Hast du unterschiedliche RAM, verschiedene Fabrikate ?
HDD ist was IDE oder SCSI ?  DMA oder UDMA  ? ATA  oder S-ATA ?
Welche Flachbandkabel 40 oder 80 adrig ?
BIOS ist  wie alt, oder wann war das letzte Update ?

*Wie du siehst reicht eine Beschreibung des Problems nicht aus !?*


----------

